# igb driver troubles in 8.0-BETA4



## laserjump (Sep 9, 2009)

If hw.igb.rxd is not default,
i receive troubles with vlan on interface

Sample:

/boot/loader.conf

```
hw.igb.rxd=4096         # IGB Tuning
hw.igb.txd=4096         # IGB Tuning
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
cloned_interfaces="vlan0"
ifconfig_vlan0="inet 10.101.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.252 vlan 3001 vlandev igb0"
```
i see

```
GET BUF: dmamap load failure - 12
```
many times


----------



## laserjump (Sep 9, 2009)

and
igb0 Could not setup receive structures


----------

